# First trip to Yorkshire Dales



## Karrol (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello everyone 
Never been to the Yorkshire Dales (really....).  Hoping to go soon in my mirco campervan but like to have a basic plan of a route so I am thinking:
Skipton - Settle - Bentham - Ingleton - Hawes - Aysgarth - Breeth - Richmond - Bedale - Marsham - Rippon - Grassington - then home
Probably wont do it all as probably other places to detour.  What do you think of my proposed route and any recommendations for stop overs/places I should visit?  
I will be travelling with my dog so dog friendly places a must.  
Many thanks.


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 15, 2019)

oh you will love the dales.......so much of them to see........plus so many of them all with their own characteristics  and charm.
which ever route you take....enjoy your travels


----------



## mjvw (Jul 15, 2019)

*The falls*

Aysgarth is lovely if in a very small camper call the green dragon, we used to camp behind the pub with access to the falls, we camped their when they filmed "princess of thieves" and skinny dipped in the falls lake. I would also recommend the buttertubs for a stop off, Tan hill would not disappoint could stop over at the pub small cost? or just go a half a mile further and wild in the disused quarry think it's still on the PO'S, campsites around Hawes charge a premium but lots of little pull ins around for a small camper arrive late and leave early i can't see any issues. Enjoy a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Bacup lad (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi A Lovely little spot to wild camp near Hawes is Semer water, a small charge for parking paid at near by farmhouse (or he will come to carpark) but well worth it.
John


----------



## alcam (Jul 16, 2019)

Karrol said:


> Hello everyone
> Never been to the Yorkshire Dales (really....).  Hoping to go soon in my mirco campervan but like to have a basic plan of a route so I am thinking:
> Skipton - Settle - Bentham - Ingleton - Hawes - Aysgarth - Breeth - Richmond - Bedale - Marsham - Rippon - Grassington - then home
> Probably wont do it all as probably other places to detour.  What do you think of my proposed route and any recommendations for stop overs/places I should visit?
> ...



Skipton and Ingleton have official spaces in their car parks . Reeth (? I think you mean) has a car park and a great pub . I've stayed in Masham can't.remember where I parked . There is a nice campsite (if you needed facilities) at the bottom of the hill


----------



## mjvw (Jul 17, 2019)

*POI closed off*

Just to let you know I mentioned The quarry near Tan Hill as a possible wilding spot, passed it today and it is now gated off so no access


----------



## Canalsman (Jul 17, 2019)

This was removed from the POIs some time ago ...


----------



## Scampi30 (Jul 17, 2019)

Karrol said:


> Hello everyone
> Never been to the Yorkshire Dales (really....).  Hoping to go soon in my mirco campervan but like to have a basic plan of a route so I am thinking:
> Skipton - Settle - Bentham - Ingleton - Hawes - Aysgarth - Breeth - Richmond - Bedale - Marsham - Rippon - Grassington - then home
> Probably wont do it all as probably other places to detour.  What do you think of my proposed route and any recommendations for stop overs/places I should visit?
> ...



Settle, really nice,park in car park (signed) free no services; Hawes,nice again park at cattle auction market £10 night, basic but all services no ehu; Bedale park on grassy area of carpark free no services. Enjoy.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Ian and Cath (Jul 18, 2019)

*Helmsley*

Love this small town. Overnighting in top end of main carpark.


----------

